# best way for me to do Yohimbine



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so im thinking of using Yohimbine alongside my next cycle to aid in fat loss, hows the best way to do it as Ive herd about fasted cardio but my routine is

Upon waking at 5;30 ill take 100mcg of cjc and ghrp 2 then hgh 10 mins later I have hgh 20 mins after hgh I have oats, bannana and protein shake and go to work at the gym where I will train at 7;30 after having some BCAAs, After hit trainin I will have some more BCAAs then do cardio.

Im not sure where would be best to take the Yohimbine and clen by the way in this routine?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I think topical is more effective than oral with yohimbine mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> I think topical is more effective than oral with yohimbine mate.


Ive only just started of resarching today mate so not herd that but ill look into it.

I was looking at ellite nutritions caps but they have a funy ordering system so im open minded to look elsewhere


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I think topical is more effective than oral with yohimbine mate.


Negative ghostrider.

Oral yohimbine hcl works just fine, but needs to be dosed at 0.2mg / KG, or 20mg for a 100kg individual.

The thing with it is any rise in insulin above basal levels cancels out the effect, so it's best used alongside fasted cardio, or at least 4-5hrs from your last meal if you can't fit morning cardio in.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Good info on yohimbine here:

http://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=4076


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Lyle mcd. Ledge


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bayman said:


> Negative ghostrider.
> 
> Oral yohimbine hcl works just fine, but needs to be dosed at 0.2mg / KG, or 20mg for a 100kg individual.
> 
> The thing with it is any rise in insulin above basal levels cancels out the effect, so it's best used alongside fasted cardio, or at least 4-5hrs from your last meal if you can't fit morning cardio in.


So do you think i would benefit if i took it with my clen and peps/hgh at 5;30 and ate at 6;20 as the only way i could fit it in


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Only if you're doing cardio after taking it. There's no point taking Y-HCL if you're not going to burn the FFA it mobilises. Just push your breakfast back to after your workout. Try working out in the fasted / semi fasted (with BCAA) state, you may be suprised.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bayman said:


> Only if you're doing cardio after taking it. There's no point taking Y-HCL if you're not going to burn the FFA it mobilises. Just push your breakfast back to after your workout. Try working out in the fasted / semi fasted (with BCAA) state, you may be suprised.


I suppose i could bring my meal 1 to work with me then do fasted cardio as son as i open up then eat then train


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

does the bcaa work well mate? was thinking of adding it in with the clen im getting at the weekend


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

does anyone have any links for the best place to buy this?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> does the bcaa work well mate? was thinking of adding it in with the clen im getting at the weekend


I love them mate yeh, i have some gaspari amino 6000s before i train then strait after hit I have bsn amino x and then jump on the cardio


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> does anyone have any links for the best place to buy this?


i know of a link but r we ok to post up


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> i know of a link but r we ok to post up


yeh you can, aslong as the site doesnt sell any aas/hgh we should be g2g


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I love them mate yeh, i have some gaspari amino 6000s before i train then strait after hit I have bsn amino x and then jump on the cardio


Sounds decent will it aid in the BF% being cut along with the clen yeah, i do HIIT after my gym workout but i am always fooked and dont last that long on the tredmill so i have been doing HIIT beforw lifting


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Sounds decent will it aid in the BF% being cut along with the clen yeah, i do HIIT after my gym workout but i am always fooked and dont last that long on the tredmill so i have been doing HIIT beforw lifting


It will just stop the body going into catabolism mate preserving your muscle whilst you burn away at the fat


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> It will just stop the body going into catabolism mate preserving your muscle whilst you burn away at the fat


Cool will get some at the weeknd to help with the fatness lol, tbh im near 13% BF im aiming for 8ish and sharpish, taking Var 100mg ed for the last 2 weeks as well...do you pop them after weights before cardio or before you do both!?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you meen the var? when i took it i was taking 100mg ed and was 10mg tabs so was having 5 at am and 5 at pm along with 10mg proviron, propionate and hgh


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Do you meen the var? when i took it i was taking 100mg ed and was 10mg tabs so was having 5 at am and 5 at pm along with 10mg proviron, propionate and hgh


Indeed the Var, still not plucked up the balls to pin myself as yet, orals only so far.....i might take the plunge and do some test this year!

How did you get on on that cycle then? Plan on running this for 10 weeks solid, i have 50mg tabs, so doing half 9am a full one at 5pm then pop the other half leftover before bed, proviron i need to get some a that


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry bout the typo it was suppose to say 100mg proviron, yeh i got on realy well with it, have a look at my blog if you can and you l see before and after photos


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-amino-acid-supplements-scivation-xtend-345g

This decent


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-amino-acid-supplements-scivation-xtend-345g
> 
> This decent


looks ok mate it has all the right things in it, if i was you id go onto ebay and search for bsn amino x, its only a couple more quid and its realy good, its efferesent so it goes into your system quicker


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> looks ok mate it has all the right things in it, if i was you id go onto ebay and search for bsn amino x, its only a couple more quid and its realy good, its efferesent so it goes into your system quicker


Cheers buddy will so.......thats for the advice!!

Just checked out the jurno - ripped up....i need this haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers buddy will so.......thats for the advice!!
> 
> Just checked out the jurno - ripped up....i need this haha


no worries mate thats what were all ere for to help each other, also search for gaspari amino 6000 whilst your looking, thats the other one i take and highly recommend it


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive only just started of resarching today mate so not herd that but ill look into it.
> 
> I was looking at ellite nutritions caps but they have a funy ordering system so im open minded to look elsewhere


i ordered some from elite yesterday, i ll let you know how i get on with it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^are you talking about their ultimate weight loss stack? I did that las year and rated it. Just about to order some again.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

chilli said:


> ^^are you talking about their ultimate weight loss stack? I did that las year and rated it. Just about to order some again.


it may be but is elite nutrition yohimbine hcl


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

smaj210 said:


> it may be but is elite nutrition yohimbine hcl


How did you order though cos i tried but i dont have a google account


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

through paypal


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

smaj210 said:


> through paypal


I filled that order form out and it said it would send me a invoice to pay by pay pal but that was yesterday, maybe i will get it on monday


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

cool i placed my order about 6 am yesterday and paid some time mid morning


----------

